# Options Education Piffle



## wayneL (24 May 2006)

*WARNING: Rant to follow!*

There appeared on this board yesterday some links to option "educators". It was likely an attempt at spamming rather than a genuine attempt to help, so was deleted.

But not before I checked out the piffle on offer. 

Jayzuz! What a load of preposterous nonsense. e.g. How to turn $2000 into a million in 1 year  

All for the low price od $1995 for a couple of DVDs.... or if you like the ultra premium super super platinum diamond proooofessional trader pack... only $7995  

This crap really makes the hairs on my back bristle. One Mr Charles Cottle has more knowlege in one fingernail than these sheisters will ever learn....and gives much info away for free, or very reasonably priced in a formalized setting

The only thing you can learn from them is marketing... and this (along with copious quantities of BS) is what sucks in the noobs. 

These brazen low-lifes come to the attention of the paper tigers mascarading as regulators again and again yet they keep popping up.

Check out these links:

http://www.consumer.org.nz/newsitem...ry=News&topic=Daniel Kertcher options trading

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2004/s1048152.htm

http://www.asa.co.nz/decisions/FULL/D03357.rtf

How many people get ripped off, how many smoothtalking lying BS artists get rich before something is done about the seminar industry.

The claims these jerks make as to their financial performance has to be seen to be believed...straight out of fantasyland. Yet the gullible suck it up like lollywater.

This is stealing, gaining thousands upon thousands under false pretenses. They should surely be locked for this larceny!

Just had to get that off my chest... feel a bit better now  

RANT OVER


----------

